# Ur/Web



## pyret (Jan 7, 2019)

z


----------



## xavi (Jan 8, 2019)

I attended a 10-week evening class a few years ago called 'Unix and Shell Scripting' which was given by Mindaugas. He mentioned that he had written NPF for NetBSD. Apparently it uses a data structure that was faster than traditional PF in finding matches for incoming packets etc. I don't remember the exact details. I asked if he was thinking of porting it to FreeBSD, but he didn't seem interested. And I guess the last thing that FreeBSD needs is another firewall 

I'm also very interested in Ur/Web as it's written in SML, one of my favourite langauges that I never get to use. And strangely enough, the following posts about Ur/Web surfaced on Lobsters in the last few days: 
https://sgt.hootr.club/molten-matter/urweb-sig/
https://sgt.hootr.club/molten-matter/urweb/
It would be good if Ur/Web got more attention and traction.


----------

